# FS: Fluval Edge, 404, 204 and coralife aqualight



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

Fluval edge aquarium (black color) *this is brand new in the box and has never been assembled or used* Sold

Fluval 404 filter Sold

*Fluval 204 filter $50*

Coralife AquaLight Dual: 48" x 7.25" long, aluminum hood, it uses 4 sets of 65w bulbs. 2 are coralife 6700k 65 watt bulbs and the other 2 are hamilton technology 65w CF daylight 10kk bulbs. Sold


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What size is your fluval edge?


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

its a 6 gallon


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats ok they are on sale @ petcetera for $80.00.


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Rossco will take your 404

View Profile: Rossco - Aquarium Fish Forum Canada BC Aquatic Marine Freshwater Planted

msg him!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

will do, thanks!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bump bump!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

bumppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

to the top!!!!!


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------

